# اين تباع اجهزة thermometer فى القاهرة



## aymanapdo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى برجاء المساعدة
كنا نستعمل جهاز thermometer لقياس درجة حرارة القوالب وحدث تلف للجهاز
اريد منكم ان تساعدونى ان اجد اماكن بيع اجهزة قياس درجة الحرارة على الاسطح المعدنية فى القاهرة


----------



## HOSNIMAM (20 ديسمبر 2010)

هل بحثت فى شارع الجمهورية وادخل الشارع من جهة ميدان رمسيس


----------



## y_elshaer (31 ديسمبر 2010)

فى شارع نجيب الريحانى و يمكن الوصول له من العتبة أو شارع الجمهورية


----------

